# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات > [تقرير] تقرير مصور عن المرسيدس S-classالجديدة 2006

## zizoYAzizo



----------


## zizoYAzizo



----------


## عمرو صالح

*ايه الحلاوة دي 

هات لفة يا زيزو*

----------


## وردة النيل

جميله جميله بجد تسلم ايدك بس ايه انت جى تعقدنا ولا ايه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههع  عينى طلعت عليها هههههههههههههه بجد بس تسلم ايدك على الصور الجميله وعلى التقرير اللىى يعقد  زى عربيتى بالضبط هههههههههههههههههههههه متعرفقش كتير هههههههههههههههههه العربيه للى بحلم بيها تسلم ايدك يا زيزو وبسلم تعقدي تانى احنا مش ناقصيين تسلم ايدك على المجهود من اختك وردة  النيل انى احبكم فىالله

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *ايه الحلاوة دي 
> 
> هات لفة يا زيزو*


ماتغلاش عليك ياعمرو ههههههههههههههه طيب اجيبها انا وليك عليا اخد المنتدى كلو لفه فيها هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
تسلم ايدك وشكرا على مرورك  :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

جامدة
الصور

----------


## مظلوووم

شديده يا زعيم  :: 
ميه ميه بجد  :good: 
يالا عاوزين باقى الموديلات 
اللى بعدوووووووووووووووا
انووووووووووووووووبيس

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> جميله جميله بجد تسلم ايدك بس ايه انت جى تعقدنا ولا ايه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههع عينى طلعت عليها هههههههههههههه بجد بس تسلم ايدك على الصور الجميله وعلى التقرير اللىى يعقد زى عربيتى بالضبط هههههههههههههههههههههه متعرفقش كتير هههههههههههههههههه العربيه للى بحلم بيها تسلم ايدك يا زيزو وبسلم تعقدي تانى احنا مش ناقصيين تسلم ايدك على المجهود من اختك وردة النيل انى احبكم فىالله



والله ياورده انا اتعقدت اصلا من العربيه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والمهم انها حلم ان شاء الله ربنا يرزقك باحسن منها باذن الله 
شكرا على تواجدك ومرورك

----------


## حنـــــان

ودي تجيلها بكام دي يابني؟
الحاجات دي بتوصل عندنا مصر؟
انا نفسي أعرف ايه الفرق بين ال اس كلاس وال سي والحاجات دي في المرسيدس...
شكرا يازيزو وفي انتظار الحاجات الجميلة دايما.

----------


## bedo_ic

ايه يا واد يا زيزو الجمال والشقاوة دى
بصراحة 100%%
طيب ما تفكر تورد منه لهيئة البريد  تكسب دهب
انت فاهم بقى ...........

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*ده العربيه مش سايبين فيها حاجه إلا و عملوها يا جدعان ..

و الله مستبعدش في المستقبل إنها تمشي لوحدها ..

مشكور يا باشا على المجهود الرائع ..



*

----------


## نوسة

وووواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااووووو
تجنن يا زيزو 
اية دة 

تسلم ايدك

----------


## سموره

woooooooooooow  ::nooo::  :Nono: 

ايه العربات الجامده دي ::eek:: مش الكارو اللي بنركبها ::uff:: 


ماليش دعوه انا عايزه من ده :Cool: 

انت بتاخد كاش ولا شيكات ::p: 

 :good:  لا بجد تسلم ايدك  :good:

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

السيدات والساده 

لما شوفت السياره بصراحه جالى حاله زهوووووووووووووول 

مش عارف سياره دى ولا طيااااااااااااااااااره 

و فى حديث خاص مع السيد / زيزو يا زيزو اكد لنا ان سعر هذه السياره تقريبا 2.5 مليون ريال سعودي 

فكان ردى عليه بكل سهوله 

يا لهووووووووووووووووووووووووووي 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
تسلم ايدك يا زيزوووووووووووووووووو

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> جامدة
> الصور


تسلم يابو يوسف وشكرا لى تواجدك

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> شديده يا زعيم 
> ميه ميه بجد 
> يالا عاوزين باقى الموديلات 
> اللى بعدوووووووووووووووا
> انووووووووووووووووبيس


شكرا ياشترى وان شاء الله اجيبهم بالتفصيل ههههههههههه بس ربنا يقوينى ومش يجرالى حاجه من العربيات لانى اتعقدت  ::sorry::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ودي تجيلها بكام دي يابني؟
> الحاجات دي بتوصل عندنا مصر؟
> انا نفسي أعرف ايه الفرق بين ال اس كلاس وال سي والحاجات دي في المرسيدس...
> شكرا يازيزو وفي انتظار الحاجات الجميلة دايما.


دى ياست نونا قريت سعر مبأى ليها وكان 2.5 مليون ريال سعودى بس يعنى ولا حاجه يعنى هههههههه وبصراحه انا ماشفتهاش فى مصر خالص لغايه دلوقتى خالص 
موضوع اس كلاس وال سى كلاس الى انا اعرفو ان كل شركه بتنزل فئه كامله وتحط تحتيها نوع من العربيات بكذا موديل وشكل مختلف بمزايا مختلفه عن بعض يعنى هيا مجرد تسميه للفئه ويتحط تحتيها انواع العربيات المختلفه  ::no3::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ايه يا واد يا زيزو الجمال والشقاوة دى
> بصراحة 100%%
> طيب ما تفكر تورد منه لهيئة البريد  تكسب دهب
> انت فاهم بقى ...........


هههههههههههههههههههههههه هيئه البريد خساره فى البلد كلها مش فى البريد س ههههههههههه طيب اجيبها والس الكوتش جزمه علشان مايتبهدلش من الارض ههههههههههههههههه 
تسلم يابيدو

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *ده العربيه مش سايبين فيها حاجه إلا و عملوها يا جدعان ..
> 
> و الله مستبعدش في المستقبل إنها تمشي لوحدها ..
> 
> مشكور يا باشا على المجهود الرائع ..
> 
> 
> 
> *


شكرا ياهشام على التواجد بس صدقنى الى انت قلتو ده موجود الكمبيوتر الى فى العربيه متصل مع القمر الصناعى وتحديد مسارات وبيخلها بينات وجهاز قياده اليه هههههههههههههههههههه الى ناقص بس حاجه واحده العجل يتعزج 180 درجه وتروح فاتح المحرك النفاس وطير فى الهوا بس ههههههههههههههه شوفت بقى  :Bye:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> وووواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااووووو
> تجنن يا زيزو 
> اية دة 
> 
> تسلم ايدك


شكرا يانوسه وليكى عندى هديه اتنين منها باذن الله هههههههههههههههه 
شكرا على تواجدك وردك فى الموضع  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> woooooooooooow 
> 
> ايه العربات الجامده ديمش الكارو اللي بنركبها
> 
> 
> ماليش دعوه انا عايزه من ده
> 
> انت بتاخد كاش ولا شيكات
> 
>  لا بجد تسلم ايدك


سمروه اولا اهلا بيكى معانا منورانا فى الموضوع والمنتدى كلو. بخصوص العربيه انتى ممكن تجيبى الكارو الى معاكى وانا ابعتلك عربيه منهم بضمان الكارو ههههههههههههه وهبعتلك انا العربيه الخضرا بالسواق الفسدقى ولا يهمك خالص مايغلاش عليكى حاجه يام محمد  :good:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> السيدات والساده 
> 
> لما شوفت السياره بصراحه جالى حاله زهوووووووووووووول 
> 
> مش عارف سياره دى ولا طيااااااااااااااااااره 
> 
> و فى حديث خاص مع السيد / زيزو يا زيزو اكد لنا ان سعر هذه السياره تقريبا 2.5 مليون ريال سعودي 
> 
> فكان ردى عليه بكل سهوله 
> ...



شكرا ياعلاء وربنا يباركلك وان شاء الله تجيب احسن منها باذن الله ولو على الفلوس مش شمكله بقى انا ابيع الحى كلو وانت تبيع الحى كلو ونجمع ونجيب الاستبن بتاعها موقتا ههههههههههههههههه ونبقى محلها ان شاء الله على سنه 3000 كده يكون بيتباع عليها بطاطا فى الشارع وتكون العربيات طارت فى الهوا

----------


## ضابط شرطة

هي دي العربيات يا بوب  :y:   :Cool:  

بس كله كوم واللامؤاخذه ’’ الفتيس‘‘ ده كوم 




ميرسي على التغطية الجامده

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> هي دي العربيات يا بوب   
> 
> بس كله كوم واللامؤاخذه ’’ الفتيس‘‘ ده كوم 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ميرسي على التغطية الجامده


ههههههههههههه شكرا ياظبوط بس انا عايز اقلك حاجه بسيطه ان ده مش الفتيش ده الماوس بتاع الكمبيوتر حضرتك الفتيس اهو ثانيا ماسموش فتيس ماتشتموش اسمه سى الاستاذ فتيس ههههههههههههههه مش زى الى بنركبهم  ::shit::

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

> شكرا ياعلاء وربنا يباركلك وان شاء الله تجيب احسن منها باذن الله ولو على الفلوس مش شمكله بقى انا ابيع الحى كلو وانت تبيع الحى كلو ونجمع ونجيب الاستبن بتاعها موقتا ههههههههههههههههه ونبقى محلها ان شاء الله على سنه 3000 كده يكون بيتباع عليها بطاطا فى الشارع وتكون العربيات طارت فى الهوا


بطاطا ايه بس يا عمنا احنا مش بتوع الحاجات دى 

انا راجل متخصص لا مؤخذه انا هسريح بيها فى القطر 

حلاوه اهى ابريزه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> بطاطا ايه بس يا عمنا احنا مش بتوع الحاجات دى





> انا راجل متخصص لا مؤخذه انا هسريح بيها فى القطر 
> 
> حلاوه اهى ابريزه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




ههههههههههههههههههههههه شكرا ياعلا وتسلم على التواجد والمرور وتشريفك للموضوع  :good:

----------


## n3na3aah

حرام عليك الي انت بتعمله فيا ده

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> حرام عليك الي انت بتعمله فيا ده


ههههههههههههه معلش يانعناعه بالشففا ان شاء الله  :y:

----------


## alertgo

*شكرا اخي زيزو علي المرسيدس* 
*بصراحة عربية توب في كل شئ بس هي للفرجة بس مش كده*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *شكرا اخي زيزو علي المرسيدس* 
> *بصراحة عربية توب في كل شئ بس هي للفرجة بس مش كده*


ههههههههه لا ماتقلقش يا ALERT العربيه نزلت السوق وممكن تجيبها كمان هههههههه  :2:  شكرا اجميل على التواجد ومنور الموضوع  :good:

----------


## MrX48

ياعم احنا مش قد الحاجات دى
خلينا في اللانوس بتاعتنا  :No:   :No:   :No:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ياعم احنا مش قد الحاجات دى
> خلينا في اللانوس بتاعتنا



شكرا يامستر اكس والحمد لله ان فيه لانوس ههههههههه خلينا بعيد بقى عن العربيات دى  :y:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

الموضوع وحشنى الصراحه  ::

----------


## bedo_ic

والله تسلم  ايدك يا زيزو  تقرير رائع ووافى
تحياتى
بيدووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> والله تسلم  ايدك يا زيزو  تقرير رائع ووافى
> تحياتى
> بيدووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


ربنا يباركلك يابيدو وتسلم ايدك على الرد

----------


## saladino

*اية ده بقا
انتا عارف الحاجات دى بتجبللى كرشة نفس

بس موضوع شدديد يازيزو العربيات خلاص عملتك قلق هههههههه*

----------

